# Great Mountain House Alternative! FREE SAMPLES TOO!!!



## originalduplicate (Apr 16, 2011)

I recently found this, ordered some, shipped fast and tastes great.

After looking on their site I found that you can get FREE samples! how great is that?!?
I'm all about free samples, constantly swiping up Walmart's free samples online. They are great to put in BOB or just have on hand with the rest of my supplies.

Anyway, back to this food....here is a link

Free Sample Link

Just click on the 12 free samples in the corner. Watch the short movie on their company and food (pretty painless for a free sample). At the end choose your food.

I want to be totally upfront, you will have to pay for shipping..minimal, I promise.

Once you try the food and you see the processes they take to make sure it is fresh, no chemicals, and tastes great you will be won over.

Enjoy this while it lasts

-OD


----------

